#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  laptop aansluiten op mengpaneel

## josvranken

Hallo,
ik wil graag een laptop aansluiten op een mengpaneelvoor muziek te draaien op feestjes
Uitgang headphones van Laptop naar mengpaneel.ik heb geen andere uitgang op laptop.
Kan dit kwaad voor het mengpaneel omdat dit een voorversterkt signaal is.
Bedankt,
Jos

----------


## geenstijl21

Laat ik het zo zeggen... ik doe het altijd zo en het is me nog nooit fout gegaan. Kan geen reden aandragen waarom het niet goed gaat...

----------


## JeroenVDV

Behalve dat je met de netadapter aangesloten bij 90% van de laptops flinke brom en rage geluiden hebt, lijkt 't me geen kwaad kunnen.

----------


## laserguy

En dat de geluidskwaliteit van de meeste geluidskaarten die in een laptop zitten op een deftige installatie absoluut erbarmelijk slecht klinken (nog nooit zo snel een tent zien leeglopen als toen een DJ met een laptop na een DJ met CD's kwam draaien: het geluid van die laptop was een stuk zachter (zelfs de mensen van de PA konden er niets mee aanvangen), dynamiek was 0,0 en hoge tonen waren nauwelijks hoorbaar).
Is het nu echt teveel gevraagd aan alle would be DJ's om tenminste nog een BEETJE gevoel voor kwaliteit aan te kweken? Ik wil tijdens mijn werk wel een beetje muziekkwaliteit.

----------


## Hillaars

> Behalve dat je met de netadapter aangesloten bij 90% van de laptops flinke brom en rage geluiden hebt, lijkt 't me geen kwaad kunnen.



Bestaat er daar eigenlijk een oplossing voor? Om dat gebrom weg te werken?

----------


## geenstijl21

> Ik wil tijdens mijn werk wel een beetje muziekkwaliteit.



Neem als je met je laptop aankomt een fatsoenlijke geluidskaart hebt....En ik ben er niet echt van overtuigd dat het publiek dynamiek mist.... zeker niet bij de jongeren(discoshoooooooooooooooooooooow)

----------


## laserguy

> En ik ben er niet echt van overtuigd dat het publiek dynamiek mist



Als je geluid zo plat is als een vijg mis je wel degelijk de pompende beats om op te dansen...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Bestaat er daar eigenlijk een oplossing voor? Om dat gebrom weg te werken?



Een laptop kopen, waar een degelijke voeding bij wordt geleverd, is een eerste optie, maar dan zit je nog steeds met de crappy geintegreerde geluidskaart.

Hoe dan ook, de tip van de maand blijft: koop een fatsoenlijke externe geluidskaart. Hoeft niet gek duur te zijn.
Eerste voorbeeldje: E-MU 0202 USB - J&H Licht en Geluid
Heb je in no-time terugverdiend, lijkt me.
Andere merken met hele simpele geluidskaartjes tegen aantrekkelijke prijzen zijn: M-Audio, ESI, Edirol en Phonic. Niet de mooiste merken, maar voor muziekdraaien vanaf je laptop is het al een enorme stap voorwaarts. Als je echt geld uit wil geven: o.a. Motu, Focusrite en Digidesign.

----------


## laserguy

En geloof het of niet: als het gaat om afspelen is zelfs de goedkope audio-interface van JB Systems al een enorme sprong voorwaarts (kost nog geen 50 Euro!).

----------


## kewa

> Bestaat er daar eigenlijk een oplossing voor? Om dat gebrom weg te werken?



is dat niet gewoon een aarde probleem? Ongeaard stekkerblok zou het moeten oplossen.

----------


## Edje

Lekker veilig ja, de boel ontaarden.
Om even te testen is het een optie maar voor de langere duur, NO WAY!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> is dat niet gewoon een aarde probleem? Ongeaard stekkerblok zou het moeten oplossen.



Een apparaat met een randaarde DIEN JE GEAARD AAN TE SLUITEN!!!!!!!!

 :Mad:

----------


## josvranken

Hartelijk dank voor alle Tips.
Mij hebben ze verteld dat je de kabel van laptop naar mengpaneel of versterker,niet kort bij de adapter van de laptop mag liggen.
De adapter geeft de Brom.EEn adapter bij een geluidbox geeft ook schijnbaar een brom 
Jos

----------


## jurjen_barel

Er zal zeker een magnetisch veld om je adapter zitten, maar bij een box zou het niet veel uit mogen maken, dat gaat om vele volten aan signaal (tegenover een paar mV voor gewoon audiosignaal).

Mocht het echt in de kabel sluipen, dan kun je dan oplossen met lijntrafo's of DI's (daar zit ook een ground-lift op en dat is stukken gezonder dan je apparatuur zelf van de aarde afhalen).

----------


## StijnS

De aarding van een geaarde laptopvoeding weghalen helpt inderdaad, maar MAG NIET!
Er bestaan echter laptop voedingen die toekomen met een ongeaarde stekker (die van de fabriek uit geen aarding hebben). Bij deze voedingen is de primaire en de secundaire zijde volledig gescheiden, en heb je geen probleem meer met de aarding. Voor een 30 euro kun je zo'n voeding al op de kop tikken...

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

DI ertussen zetten, met groundlift schakelaar omhoog.... heeft mij al een paar keren goed geholpen...


Greetz,

W

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zoals stijn zegt is een voeding die fabrieksmatig ongeaard wordt aangeleverd ook een optie. heb hier al heel lang zo'n laptop, en nooit problemen met brom.
wordt gebruikt voor andere doeleinden tijdens de klus, maar ook wel even aangesloten om tijdens bouw wat goede nieuwe muziek te draaien. tijdens show's externe kaarten of gewoon cd/minidisc

----------


## T-SoundWorks

> Er bestaan echter laptop voedingen die toekomen met een ongeaarde stekker (die van de fabriek uit geen aarding hebben). Bij deze voedingen is de primaire en de secundaire zijde volledig gescheiden, en heb je geen probleem meer met de aarding. Voor een 30 euro kun je zo'n voeding al op de kop tikken...



dat is leuk en aardig maar zijn die voedingen ook voor elke laptop te koop?

want het is niet aan te raden om andere voedingen dan aangegeven te gebruiken.

het werkt wel maar ik he mijn laptop er flink mee op de klote gegeven :Mad: .en alles leek hetzelfde als van de originele voeding. :Confused: 

MVG,

T-SoundWorks

----------


## Old Glibber

Misschien wel een beetje aan de late kant maar heeft iemand wel eens aan een mantelstroomfilter gedacht kosten  nog geen tien euro. :EEK!:

----------


## Gitarist 62

een simpel extern geluidskaartje klinkt vele malen beter en lost vaak ook een groot deel van de herrie van de voeding op. het eerder genoemde kaartje voor 2-3 tientjes is echt een wereld van verschil met de ingebakken kaart van je laptop! Zeker als je je laptop geluid alleen gebruikt een een 'niks aan de hand' muziekje in de pauze of na afloop van je concert een prima oplossing

De herrie komt inderdaad vanuit de voeding en heeft in dit geval meestal niks met aardlussen te maken. Steeds meer muzikanten gebruiken laptops in hun set-up (pianosamples, drumsequensers) en dat hoor je dan ook. In ieder geval Altijd een goede DI (vergelijkbaar met eerder genoemde mantelstroomfilter; idee is galvanische scheiding) en in het uiterste geval met je eq setting de storing wat maskeren..

----------


## brammetje

SkyTronic product: PRO-1 USB 2 KANAALS MIXER
dit is ook een goeie!

----------


## laserguy

> De herrie komt inderdaad vanuit de voeding en heeft in dit geval meestal niks met aardlussen te maken.



De herrie heeft wel degelijk met aardlussen te maken: koppel de aarding van de voeding los en de storing is verdwenen. Het is een combinatie van de storingen die een schakelende voeding veroorzaakt en die afgevoerd worden (meestal via een tweetal X-condensatoren) naar de aarding.

@brammetje:
Toch maar liever een gewone deftige USB audioconverter apart dan een audioconvertor ingebouw in een crappy mengpaneel...

----------


## T-SoundWorks

Hallo,

Ik gebruik zelf een externe geluidskaart van Creative. De Creative XMod.

Heeft een zogenaamde cristalizer. Die normaal mp3 kwaliteit naar cd kwaliteit om moet zetten. Doet ie niet, maar hij maakt er wel een heldere sound van. Dan zijn de pompende bassen en je heldere hoge tonen zo in eens weer te horen.

Is een prima geluidskaart voor rond de 40 euro.

Zelf gebruik ik een aardloze netvoeding en een goedkope DI van behringer.

Al met al is je storing volledig weg!! :Big Grin: 





MVG,

T-SoundWorks Geluidstechniek

----------


## Radar

Even kleine schoonmaak gehouden.
Het onderwerp is : AANSLUITEN LAPTOP OP MENGTAFEL !
Elke andere dsicusie gaarne ergens anders.

----------


## tarpan

ik doe een gokje...het begon richting mp3 te gaan?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik heb vroeger ook problemen gehad met brom en rare bijgeluiden, klonk een beetje alsof er ergens op de achtergrond een flanger aan het werk was.

Dat was toen ik mijn laptop (q-force) pas had, en die was er toen alleen maar om tussen optredens door even een achtergrondmuziekje af te spelen.
Dat was dus gewoon via de lijnuitgang van de interne geluidskaart.

Een groot deel van die brom heb ik inderdaad weggekregen door de aarding weg te nemen.  Dit verandert trouwens niets aan de veiligheid, want die stopt toch in de voeding. Bij de laptop komt een gewone adaptostekker toe...waar is dan de aarding? :Wink: 

De bijgeluiden en een minimum aan brom bleef ik wel nog horen, dus heb ik maar een externe geluidskaart gekocht.
De Tapco Linkwire, sindsdien een heel mooie klank. En nu ik deze toch heb neem ik meteen ook de optredens rechtsstreeks op  :Big Grin:

----------


## laserguy

> Dit verandert trouwens niets aan de veiligheid, want die stopt toch in de voeding. Bij de laptop komt een gewone adaptostekker toe...waar is dan de aarding?



Ik hou van mensen die zelf redeneren maar ze moeten het wel op een verstandige manier doen. Ooit al zover gedacht dat misschien de "-" van de adapterstekker aan aarde ligt?  :Wink: 
Bij het Toshibaatje dat hier nu toevallig naast mij staat dus degelijk wel... en wees gerust: dat is geen uitzondering!

----------


## tarpan

Zo ver had ik nog niet gedacht...
Maar ik vraag me dan wel af wie een metalen behuizing rond z'n laptop heeft?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Misschien gaat het niet enkel om het aanraken van je laptop, maar heeft aarde nog andere functies?

----------


## tarpan

> Misschien gaat het niet enkel om het aanraken van je laptop, maar heeft aarde nog andere functies?



tell me more...
behalve aardlussen dan  :Smile:

----------

